# Ibanez J custom vs Strandberg vs Ormsby vs Mayones



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi guys, Im finally looking to get a high-end guitar after years of mid-high range guitars

My initial choice was the J custom, the rg8570 but I heard great things about the 3 other brands up there.
Although I mainly play metal, I also play jazz and clean tones are also very important to me.

For those that have played any of the four brands, could you please provide me with some insights as to their versatility, build quality, sound and playability? I am not looking for an one trick pony guitar

Also, I frequent the local guitar shops in both Korea and New Zealand and have strangely never had the opportunity to even see a Mayones, Strandberg or an Ormsby which is why I am asking
Thanks!


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve played the j custom and the strandberg. My vote would 100% go to the ibby! Personally I love the thinner neck and the hardware to me is wayyyy better then the strandy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2020)

Go used for the J.Custom, they don't hold value well and there's a plethora available. Forget Strandberg unless you're thinking of a J series. Forget Ormsby unless you're getting an actual Australian built one. Mayones are good, but the Duvell are underwhelming if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

Bdtunn said:


> I’ve played the j custom and the strandberg. My vote would 100% go to the ibby! Personally I love the thinner neck and the hardware to me is wayyyy better then the strandy.



Thanks for the input! Yeah the enduraneck is something that Im very afraid of committing to without actually trying one


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go used for the J.Custom, they don't hold value well and there's a plethora available. Forget Strandberg unless you're thinking of a J series. Forget Ormsby unless you're getting an actual Australian built one. Mayones are good, but the Duvell are underwhelming if that's what you're thinking.



Arent the J customs quite limited and essentially the top of line for Ibanez? What makes them depreciate in value as they do?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 7, 2020)

samboshin said:


> Arent the J customs quite limited and essentially the top of line for Ibanez? What makes them depreciate in value as they do?



There's just so many of them, even with only so many built. They also haven't been changing specs too much year over year lately, usually just finish. 

The exceptions being store runs and the newer Sugi builds.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2020)

I would say go with a used Ormsby hype, should be easy to find one for 900-1400 usd. The korean ones are very well built ime (i've owned 4 of em). Their nunchucker/de la creme pickups are very versatile. Some people have had wonky side dots or wiring issues on earlier runs, but the newer runs have been pretty flawless from what I've heard. All of my guitars were nearly flawless (minus some very minor finish issues on my metal x7).

Another good bang for your buck option is a used kiesel. I've owned 7+ of them and they hang with much more expensive custom options all day imo. 

Strandbergs are extremely overrated imo. I've owned 2 OS8s and an S7 custom (before they were shit) and the quality for the pricepoint was nowhere near where it should have been. Endurneck is basically a love/hate thing (I hated it personally). Initial setup on one of the OS8s was pretty shitty tbh, it buzzed and flubbed all over the place. The hardware is annoying to adjust intonation and action on. The tuners are harder to turn compared to other headless bridges on the market (significantly moreso than the hipshot or t4m bridges ime).


I can't comment on j customs or mayones as I haven't personally owned any.


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's just so many of them, even with only so many built. They also haven't been changing specs too much year over year lately, usually just finish.
> 
> The exceptions being store runs and the newer Sugi builds.



Ah yeah I should have guessed. Ill keep that in mind! Thanks


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would say go with a used Ormsby hype, should be easy to find one for 900-1400 usd. The korean ones are very well built ime (i've owned 4 of em). Their nunchucker/de la creme pickups are very versatile. Some people have had wonky side dots or wiring issues on earlier runs, but the newer runs have been pretty flawless from what I've heard. All of my guitars were nearly flawless (minus some very minor finish issues on my metal x7).
> 
> Another good bang for your buck option is a used kiesel. I've owned 7+ of them and they hang with much more expensive custom options all day imo.
> 
> ...



Its so confusing that there are people praising strandberg like they are the best things ever made and others saying that they are overrated. I do agree on them being overpriced for a korean/indo made guitar though. Wish I could walk into a guitar store and try an Ormsby but they seem as exclusive as Mayones (at least for me and where I live)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2020)

samboshin said:


> Its so confusing that there are people praising strandberg like they are the best things ever made and others saying that they are overrated. I do agree on them being overpriced for a korean/indo made guitar though. Wish I could walk into a guitar store and try an Ormsby but they seem as exclusive as Mayones (at least for me and where I live)


Strandberg has a lot of fanboys that bought one as their very first higher priced guitar, so they've tended to hype them up far more than they deserve. Ormsby and Kiesel also have some fans that have done the same thing, but there are also guys that have greater experience playing and handling expensive guitars that will give them props. I own 2 aristides and a couple of full custom guitars, and my kiesels/ormsbys more than keep up with them tbh. 

Speaking of Aristides, look into the R series.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 7, 2020)

Get a J Custom or a Regius. Strandbergs are overrated and as Max said Duvells can be a crapshoot. I've got one that's flawless but have seen quite a few that had major build problems. Never encountered a bad Regius or J Custom.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 7, 2020)

I would also say go used Mayones or J Custom. I personally prefer the Mayones, but I also dislike the thin D necks on RGs so that might be why. 

Not in the above options, but have you considered an AZ? I absolutely love mine and it's the most versatile guitar I ever owned. One of the few keepers over the years.


----------



## Avedas (Oct 7, 2020)

Another vote for J Custom from me out of those options. They are excellent guitars and can be had for deceptively low prices. However, you're pretty limited in the specs available.

I sold my RG8527Z since I decided I wanted a longer scale length, and I personally didn't get along with the Edge Zero, but the guitar itself was amazing.

If the specs are up your alley, it's probably the best choice. You have more freedom with Mayones specs, but it will cost big numbers in comparison. I also vote for a Regius from the Mayones line, which are the only Mayos I like (and love) that I've played.

I'll also mention that my Strandberg is nearly flawless as well, but it's the only non-Japanese production Strandberg I've encountered that was so good. I really lucked out. I've played many of the Original, Classic, Metal etc. lines and was disappointed almost every time.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Oct 7, 2020)

Unless you're going for super djenty stuff I'd say J custom. 

I have 2 Mayo's (Duvell Qatsi and Regius) and they are fantastic instruments, but mine aren't massively versatile - but to be fair i bought them for a specific sound and they are great for that. I know you can get very versatile ones or custom ones so I'm not saying they can't be versatile. 

Also as people pentioned J customs (especially used), are cheaper than Mayo's at the moment, especially if you'd look at less common spec'd or custom ones. 

Other brands to check out: 
Aristides - super modern design, lots of 7 models and options but not everyones vibe. 
Suhr - fantastic guitars but 7's hard to come buy and expensive
Musicman - some of the JP 7 strings are nice. Again not everyones thing, and I prefer the pre majesty models


----------



## Forkface (Oct 7, 2020)

frankly, IMO only a very few select pieces beat a Jcustom. when i got mine, i AB'd it with tons of stuff at the Ishibashi Shibuya branch, literally for hours (it helped that the guy helping me was super cool and chill and basically allowed me to).
PRS wood library stuff, ESP customs, Super high end gibsons and fenders, some obscure japanese brands, and ofc a couple Strandbergs, both J and Korean.

every single time i found myself picking up the JC again. and now, multiple years later I am still 100% behind the decision I took. 

For full disclosure, i have never played a Mayones, so there might be something there, but sitting here thinking about it, I'm getting shivers trying to imagine something better than it. it just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 7, 2020)

Forkface said:


> frankly, IMO only a very few select pieces beat a Jcustom. when i got mine, i AB'd it with tons of stuff at the Ishibashi Shibuya branch, literally for hours (it helped that the guy helping me was super cool and chill and basically allowed me to).
> PRS wood library stuff, ESP customs, Super high end gibsons and fenders, some obscure japanese brands, and ofc a couple Strandbergs, both J and Korean.
> 
> every single time i found myself picking up the JC again. and now, multiple years later I am still 100% behind the decision I took.
> ...



Oh damn, I have also played a J Custom and PRS wood library but not the others you mention, so maybe I don't need to play the ESP (haha no I definitely still need to try one lol). But not to hijack the thread, but honestly I felt the best guitar I've played personally yet is actually a Caparison TAT Special, so if you haven't tried one I'd suggest you try to see if your tastes are similar to mine.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 7, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Oh damn, I have also played a J Custom and PRS wood library but not the others you mention, so maybe I don't need to play the ESP (haha no I definitely still need to try one lol). But not to hijack the thread, but honestly I felt the best guitar I've played personally yet is actually a Caparison TAT Special, so if you haven't tried one I'd suggest you try to see if your tastes are similar to mine.



for full disclosure, i guess there's always the possibility that got lucky and picked "the one" JC. but i'd be hard pressed to believe the best line from Ibanez would have inconsistencies in quality.
I have never tried a Capa. i'd like to try one someday as i do believe the devil's tail is the best headstock design in history lol.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 7, 2020)

I'd just like to point out that Ibanez Prestige guitars are still the most popular answer here on SSO... My experience is pretty limited compared to most of you, since I mainly play Ibanez Prestige guitars. However, I've also played a couple of J.Customs and felt underwhelmed compared to my Prestiges. Build quality is/was top notch, unquestionable, but as far as tone/flexibility goes, I feel my Pretiges are way better, let me explain. Versatility is in the hand of the player, most of the time, although the guitar's possibilities help and that's were most people never ever dive into. The right choice of pickups and switches (as well as the rest of the rig, including the player's fingers and ears) makes the guitar versatility, not the of-the-shelf guitar per se.

As far as fret hand feel, there's the neck's back shape that is super subjective and I won't comment on that, but then there's the action and fret leveling/crowning, which can be done at home (if one knows how to) or get it "customized" at a luthier (with added expenses). My point here is that the fret care makes a huge part of the guitar play, I'd risk the bigger part of it. Fret care can make a super well built guitar sound like shit and a low budget one sound majestic, if one knows how to pull the strings correctly, that is.

So, my point is that there is no need to spend lots of cash in top tier brands or models when with mid-high level guitars one can (and should) upgrade them a few notches by far less expense and with the added bonus of it being "to your specs". Frets, pickups, pots, nuts, hardware can be replaced, circuitry can be remade and all those interfere far more in the overall versatility than brand or model tier "snobness"...

However, let me also say that it's all good to get top tier and custom guitars and I'd love to afford them...


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 7, 2020)

Agree with above, had many JCs, undeniably high quality, looks posh as hell, does not play better than a prestige

Fancy ball ends don't make a difference and for some reason their necks were more D shaped and chunkier than prestige necks, both 6 and 7 string


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 7, 2020)

Don't buy into the whole 1 of 12 or whatever J Custom runs. I think they do that just to make you think J's are rare but they aren't. It's usually just some tiny change or a different color etc. under the hood they are all a typical J. They are high quality and plenty available. Prestiges can be considered on the same level in some cases, just depends on what exactly you are looking for i.e. tree of life inlays, more fancy tops, unique woods.

Just my .02 on Mayones, I would look for an older one. I feel like they were better before they tried to be a global manufacturer and were a smaller shop. Again just my opinion.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 7, 2020)

I would add Skervesen to the equation. Aristides, EBMM and Ibbys are solid options.


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> I would also say go used Mayones or J Custom. I personally prefer the Mayones, but I also dislike the thin D necks on RGs so that might be why.
> 
> Not in the above options, but have you considered an AZ? I absolutely love mine and it's the most versatile guitar I ever owned. One of the few keepers over the years.



Yes I looked at the AZ series, in terms of how they look its not quite my cup of tea but I do plan on playing some along with the Tom Quayle signature too which is considered to be a step above the AZ line or so I hear


----------



## samboshin (Oct 7, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Oh damn, I have also played a J Custom and PRS wood library but not the others you mention, so maybe I don't need to play the ESP (haha no I definitely still need to try one lol). But not to hijack the thread, but honestly I felt the best guitar I've played personally yet is actually a Caparison TAT Special, so if you haven't tried one I'd suggest you try to see if your tastes are similar to mine.



I actually was looking at caparison too! The horus m3 and Tat specials look really nice but again I have absolutely no way of trying one before I purchase so its gonna be a bit of a gamble if I do decided to go for it


----------



## jco5055 (Oct 7, 2020)

samboshin said:


> I actually was looking at caparison too! The horus m3 and Tat specials look really nice but again I have absolutely no way of trying one before I purchase so its gonna be a bit of a gamble if I do decided to go for it



The key to this is having a similar priced guitar you can sell/trade so it's not really a loss if you don't like it haha


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 7, 2020)

I don’t think the Ormsby should be in this convo at all. Additionally the Strandberg should only be in it if you are looking at a J series. 

The fit and finish quality on a Mayo or Ibby J Custom are just on a different level from those other guitars. 

I have had a Regius, OS7, J Custom, among many other high end guitars. I would really say the Mayo and Ibby are dramatically different guitars that are built for different tastes. 

If this was my money, I would be going Ibanez all the way and I wouldn’t discount one of the top tier Prestige series either. I have one of those with the SS frets and BKP in an Ibby and I would much rather have those features than the visual flair the J custom has.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 7, 2020)

samboshin said:


> Thanks for the input! Yeah the enduraneck is something that Im very afraid of committing to without actually trying one



yeah that neck is a gamble if you never tried one. I took the gamble and it was nice but too think For my liking. I also had a slew of issues with it. Every ibby I’ve owned has been great! I’d check out the 5000 series Ibanez. They have the low pros and stls frets like the j customes, just not the fancier woods. I got a 5320 that is an amazing amazing guitar! Did I mention it was and is amazing??


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 7, 2020)

samboshin said:


> Yes I looked at the AZ series, in terms of how they look its not quite my cup of tea but I do plan on playing some along with the Tom Quayle signature too which is considered to be a step above the AZ line or so I hear



The difference should only be the wood used for the top. The neck profile has a different name, but I didn't notice a difference in person. I played a Martin Miller model too and it was exactly the same as my 2204 but with a flame top and mahogany body. In any case, you can't go wrong with either the Ibby or Mayones. A used Suhr modern would also be a killer option, they are insanely great guitars.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 7, 2020)

... a guitar is only as good as its setup...


----------



## AltecGreen (Oct 7, 2020)

The issue is that once you get into the Mayo price range, there are a lot of choices. As long as you don't need to try before buying, the number of guitars/brands fitting the needs of the OP is very large (new or used).

The three choices given by the OP have very different neck profiles and feel. I've owned several Mayones and an Ormsby (Korean) and the necks are different in feel. Considerations like these should play into the decision. I've liquidated my Mayones guitars and only owned the Ormsby for six months. The OP might want to look beyond the spec sheet and think about things like neck profile, feel, weight, ....


----------



## Dayn (Oct 7, 2020)

If we're talking about spending a lot of money, I'd have to agree to not bother with Strandberg or Ormsby unless you get a top of the line one. I love my Boden Prog 7, but it's undeniable that you pay a premium for the brand. Unless you must have the features of a Strandberg, a J-Custom would do.

Not to say the others aren't worth it - I love my Strandberg, and I'm getting a Korean-made Ormsby in a couple of months, but if a J-Custom was a legitimate option for me I'd jump on it immediately.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 7, 2020)

Based on your criteria I'd also recommend the J Custom over your other preferences. The used market has some very fair prices (check Yahoo Japan) for the quality of instrument you get. As others have said this pertains to older models and not the recent offerings from Sugi and the like - those are very expensive.


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 9, 2020)

There are some points to be decided. Each one has something that others doesn't.
My Strandberg USA is the lightest weight guitar I've played. It has a very good action and for me, the Endurneck is so cool. The bad points are that the sounds is thinner than the others and it tends to go out of tune more easily than the others. I've had some korean made Strandbergs and they don't sound or play as good as my US made.

My Ormsby Hype machine customs are so cool. The neck profile is my favourite. They are also very lightweight (3kg) and sound very nice. The bad point is that they are so expensive and one of them had construction flaws. I've had some HypeGTR and although they're good for the money, they are not at the same level than the others mentioned.

My J.Custom RG8527Z is very balanced in tone (mahogany body, maple top, maple neck, rosewood fretboard is a very nice and trusted wood combo),. The neck profile is also very comfortable. The bad points are that I can't use the thick string gauges I have in my other 7s due the bridge, because of the tension (the bridge doesn't get parallel to body top surface even with tension wheel at max) and also the weight is over 4kg which compared to the two previous brands I mentioned, is more than 25%.

About Mayones: they are very good quality and sound very well to my ears. I prefer the Regius tone and construction over Duvells and Setius, due the versatility and details as well as for rounder and smoother sound. I own 2 custom Duvells 7 and never had a problem (and one of them is one of the very first that were ever made). The Setius had the most comfortable neck profile of the three Mayo models IMO, and it also sounds massive but the bad point is the weight because my 2 custom Setius 7 are heavier than the Duvells and Regius.

Summarizing...my vote goes for a secondhand Mayones Setius. They are very affordable, well constructed and comfortable. Following this one, I'd go for a used J.Custom.

Hope it helps


----------



## samboshin (Oct 10, 2020)

Xykhron said:


> There are some points to be decided. Each one has something that others doesn't.
> My Strandberg USA is the lightest weight guitar I've played. It has a very good action and for me, the Endurneck is so cool. The bad points are that the sounds is thinner than the others and it tends to go out of tune more easily than the others. I've had some korean made Strandbergs and they don't sound or play as good as my US made.
> 
> My Ormsby Hype machine customs are so cool. The neck profile is my favourite. They are also very lightweight (3kg) and sound very nice. The bad point is that they are so expensive and one of them had construction flaws. I've had some HypeGTR and although they're good for the money, they are not at the same level than the others mentioned.
> ...



How many high end guitars do you own... jesus
Thanks for the detailed reply! As of now, Im currently looking at the J.custom but will be keeping an eye out for second hand mayones that I can try out for myself! Thanks


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 10, 2020)

samboshin said:


> How many high end guitars do you own... jesus
> Thanks for the detailed reply! As of now, Im currently looking at the J.custom but will be keeping an eye out for second hand mayones that I can try out for myself! Thanks



Currently? 34 high-end/boutique + 1 mid-end (a Solar one...love the features)


----------



## Guitarasaurus_Joey (Oct 12, 2020)

In the past year I have owned three strandbergs, multiple prestige Ibanez, four Ormsby, and I currently have a J Custom and a Japanese made Ibanez Universe. 

Scrap Ormsby from the bunch, they are good for their price, but they are not high end like the Ibanez. 
The strandbergs are good, but again, look at Japanese made or you really are just paying premium prices for the brand's specs. 

The J Custom I currently own is fantastic. Sensation fit and finish, playability through the roof, and overall a great package. 
But
I wouldn't say it's better than my Universe. I have a UV777 and honestly, it's every bit as good as a J Custom, but you can pick them up second hand for around half the price of a J Custom. 
If you aren't sold on the looks, you can customise easy with changing the pick guard or whatever else you feel like. 

Otherwise, I would look into other high end stuff like Aristides where you can customise to get exactly what you want.


----------



## khm (Oct 12, 2020)

Have owned all the above and currently use a strandberg as my main. Ormsby was ok, but wouldnt put it anywhere near a JC on quality. I love my strandberg, as the chambering and neck suit me and my playing, but if you haven't tried an enduroneck i would 100% go for the JC. As much as i love my Strandberg, quality wise it doesn't even come close to my previous JC's, but the enduraneck is perfect for me and i am hapy to pat the premium and forgo the out the box quality, for something i am more comfortable with.


----------



## laxu (Oct 12, 2020)

I would just throw out Strandberg from the running purely because of the issues I have with its basic design. The bolt-on heel sticks too far up the neck, the Endurneck is a slightly uncomfortable gimmick and the bridge action height adjustment is a bad, imprecise and cumbersome design.

I would definitely go with the J-Custom.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 12, 2020)

There is such a large lack of focus in these choices, that I'd implore you to spend some more time trying to track down owners who are willing to show you their instruments or find retailers who carry these brands.

Every brand you listed are radically different, all high end and well made for their respective top end models/series.

It'll do you more good than just sorting high to low on a retailer and looking at the top brands that appeal to you. Yes it'll take longer, but you'll at least make a single purchase you're sure that you'll like instead of 2 or 3 because you leaped on a brand due to name recognition.

If you're asking me what I would buy from that list, I'd personally go for a Mayones. Which I'm about to do actually for a custom order, I've had several and am confident in their build quality but the new body redesigns made the Regius/Duvell far more appealing so I want to give them another shot.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 13, 2020)

Throw Aristides in the ring. They're amazing.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Oct 14, 2020)

odibrom said:


> ... a guitar is only as good as its setup...


Well even a well set-up guitar would still be uncomfortable to play with sharp-edged and uneven fret work.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 14, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> (...) *sharp-edged and uneven fret work*.



That's is not my definition of a well setup guitar...


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 14, 2020)

I think he just means the action, intonation etc.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 14, 2020)

Xykhron said:


> Currently? 34 high-end/boutique + 1 mid-end (a Solar one...love the features)



I'm printing out this post to show to my wife as proof that my guitar collection isn't THAT egregious


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 14, 2020)

LOL


----------



## jayarpeggios (Oct 15, 2020)

Maybe I was lucky but my indo strandberg is damn near perfect. It feels and plays better than any guitar I've played... more than any of the customs or my J Custom. I was really worried because so many people hate on strandberg here and I was worried about the neck being too thick as I prefer super thin necks. But I was surprised, I absolutely love the guitar and the neck feels amazing. It will likely be my main for the foreseeable future. I'm trying really hard to not buy another and to keep buying from different companies, but I fell in love with the guitar.


----------



## EarlWellington (Oct 16, 2020)

J custom the entire way... Mine feels incredible to play and is perfectly finished


----------



## samboshin (Dec 8, 2020)

For those who are curious, I ended up getting a J.Custom 8570z!
Pictures dont do it justice but its easily the best playing and looking guitar I've ever held in my hands for sure!
Very happy and once again thanks for all the insight!

I do hate the ZPS system on it but oh well!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2020)

samboshin said:


> I do hate the ZPS system on it but oh well!



Congrats.

The ZPS pops right out if you don't want it. Just push on the little bar that secures the two ZPS springs (outer pair) to the block. It should come right out and the springs slide off the posts on the other end.


----------

